# my audi powered 4wd mk1 golf



## ajb100

a couple of you said youd like to see the updates of what happens with the mk1 when i first joind up and am sorry to say ive been neglecting you guys. but ill try and fix that now:

have been wanting a project car for a while now, but been unable to find one with a mint body, which was really the only thing i wanted.

eventualy, i got a text from a friend of mine saying he was selling his mk1 golf which hed taken off the road to have his own project, but ha since lost heart and time.

i snapped it right up and got it delivered tonight. its got all the original windows except the windscreen, 88,500 miles, altough due to a fault with the speedo, it reads 108,000. the only rust is the lip on which the rubber seals sits on the scuttle panel, it was just were the rubber was, its not even got to the main panel yet so that will be an easy fix.










more pictures to follow tomoz once work starts.

got a few plans for engine, but will wait until ive bought the donor car untill i say as it depends geatly on that


----------



## ajb100

well, now its sorted, i can let the cat out of the bag in terms of power:










i was trying to find an audi a3 quattro tdi for different factor, but i cant find one being broken anywere, and most places said they havnt had them in a while, so figured i'd go petrol. needs mapping first lol


----------



## ajb100

well its been a VERY long day, pretty much 11.5 hours been out, with the odd stop to collect bits and have a cuppa

but i now i have to get started:

this was the reason the car was being sold:










aparently the guy didnt know it was 4wd untill it was sliding, then it was too late :s

the 2 getting acquainted:










engine wise, its only done 57k so a cambelt and water pump change once its out the car and the engine should be fine to go, its still running, it was driven onto the trailor!


----------



## ajb100

who'd have thunk there'd be so much wiring!










also made a start on getting the tt engine out.everything seems to have corroded up a good'un so getting the sub-frame off is being difficult




























got one side of the suspension off on sunday and took a few more things off the engine on sunday as those pics were from saturday


----------



## ajb100

have started taking the mk1 interior apart to make room for the new wiring as none of the mk1 loom will be getting used except the actual plugs.

also got the majority of the sound deadening off the floor which is suprisingly heavy:










and removing the old loom. the heater box is out, as is all the electrics to the doors as i wont be needing them


----------



## ajb100

started cutting the scuttle tray out last night but didnt get any pictures. also removed all the headlining and door cards etc etc

also thought id have a look see if my spare steering wheel was about right


----------



## Kell

Good luck with this.

Love to see how this turns out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Should be great when finished


----------



## scott_159

love these sort of things and have done a fair few conversions over the last fue years.

i have a mate with a mk1 and a 300bhp apx engine. goes well to say the least :wink: q peng management helps 2


----------



## ajb100

I'll be running standard tt management at first untill it's working reliably as at leas with that, I there's a problem it will just go into limp mode were as stand alone tends to just runs untill it blows up. And the cost of stand alone is a bit much for me. Thinking 280 should be enough at first


----------



## ajb100

well, slight change of plan for the pedals

have gone for a set of floor mounted pedals instead as they are lighter and easier to mount were i want them

got the 3 master cylinders to give standard tt braking power and clutch feel which i think will be more than enough for a light mk1

3 girling reservoirs with built in diaphrams and braided stainless feed pipes to the mc's

pedal box is also fitted with an adjustable bias bar and have also got the remote adjuster for it to mount on the dash. pretty sure ill never need to use it but its something shiney to have


----------



## stevebeechTA

Bloody hell that looks to be a fob and a half, i would not know where to start. good luck mate


----------



## ajb100

well, managed to get some more done with the rain coming and going over the weekend. have taken all the pedals and mounts out along with the steering rack and all un-necesary mounts inside:










will cutting the tops off the 4 mounts under the windscreen, i went to support the one i was cutting and clipped the cutting wheel:










stings abit tbh. luckily it looks like it burnt as it cut too so its all be cauterised and not bleeding too much

also got most of the mounts out of the engine bay and have pretty much finished up on the scuttle tray










hopefully the pedal box will arrive in the next day or 2 so can start seeing were i want that and brake lines. get paid on the 25th so can order a few sheets of metal then to start fab work on bits i need


----------



## Hark

Enjoying this thread, cheers for posting, keep it updated.


----------



## JNmercury00

liking the look of this,

often thought about getting a mk1 or 2 and putting a 1.8t in it.


----------



## Dr_Parmar

This is amazing! How do you know to do all this?

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## ajb100

i'm not really sure were i pick things up from. both my parents are technical in there own ways and as far back as i can remember, i was taking things apart to learn how they worked, although never so good at putting them back together again. then as i got older i went from old microwaves (my dad tought me how to make a bb gun by using an electro-magnetic coil and ball bearings) and sewing machines to bikes, and now cars. once you know how everything works, you can kinda muddle things up to make what you want.

they always said that if you want something done right do it yourself as builders over charge for shody work so was following them around when they were doing up houses and what not.

im hoping to use this as something to impress the reiewers for my uni aplication as i want to study motorsport engineering


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ajb100 said:


> i'm not really sure were i pick things up from. both my parents are technical in there own ways and as far back as i can remember, i was taking things apart to learn how they worked, although never so good at putting them back together again. then as i got older i went from old microwaves (my dad tought me how to make a bb gun by using an electro-magnetic coil and ball bearings) and sewing machines to bikes, and now cars. once you know how everything works, you can kinda muddle things up to make what you want.
> 
> they always said that if you want something done right do it yourself as builders over charge for shody work so was following them around when they were doing up houses and what not.
> 
> im hoping to use this as something to impress the reiewers for my uni aplication as i want to study motorsport engineering


Good for you mate next time you are not to busy pop round to mine you could learn loads fixing all my broken stuff :wink:


----------



## ajb100

have to admit, havnt done much on the mk1 recently. been making room to get it in the garage so i can work whenever i want not just when its sunny.

have started on the seem welding. got me a new welder so is taking me a little while to get all the preset setting remembered. started on the dash first:










and in hope of getting the engine in in the next week or so, decided to beef up the welding on the engine mount:



















then my dad came home with a present from the parcel force man. what could it be:










my pedal box finaly turns up after 11 days of waiting:


----------



## conlechi

loving this thread 8)

Mark


----------



## ajb100

this being the first transversly mounted turbo engine ive taken out of a car, im still getting used to how fiddely some of the stuff is to get to, like the nuts on the downpipe to turb, could only get to 2, or the 3 bolts on the prop shaft i just couldnt get anything in there.

in the end to make life easier and it needed to be done anyway so i could measure it up, i just took the subframe off and then took the engine out:



















however once it was out and i tried to fit the engine mount for the mk1 which looks like its supposed to be mounted directly to the block, wont fit in anyway because of the cam belt tensioner so im going to have to space it out which will be trickky due to the gearbox im using being relatively big compared to the 02a and 02j boxes that fit the mk1 snugly


----------



## ajb100

right, found a solution to the engine mount/cambelt issue.
the problem was, the engine mount wanted to fit to these 3 holes:










but the cambelt tensioner was in the way, and the main body of the mount wanted to go through the tensioner so i couldnt grind the back of the tensioner off to fit the mount behind it:










so a mk2/corrado 16v cambelt tensioner was needed:










this gets rid of the auto adjustment so clears the mount, but it needed to be spaced out circa 9mm to get it in line with the belt. i just used washers as there was no access to use a nut:



















ive then modified the top cover to fit, although not sure it will stay:










i then fitted my ths TIP as theres not much else to do (im ill with something atm so any kind of work is getting me exhasted so can only do little things) still need a couple of jubilees to hold a couple of the connections on but that can wait:


----------



## ajb100

just a small update, no pictures really, after taking the rear arch fenders off, have found that the front and back of each arch are a bit rotton, nothing major though. have removd all the rot and rust from one side and started to weld it all back up but have run out of argoshield for the welder so am at a bit of a stop. have started figuring out how to run the tt steering column though on the mk1 rack so i get the adjustability to make it extra comfy

this picture id alwaready started welding it up at had just ground down the excess, you can still see the outline of the weld to get an idea of the area. because of wear it is and the shapes, im a bit reluctant to cut it out and weld sheets in as getting the shape will be more awkward than just welding


----------



## scott_159

where did you get that tip from? im after one myself. also whats your engine code? bam/apx???


----------



## ajb100

got the TIP off e38

also had this arrive yesterday:










6m of carbon fibre twill weave. got a few things to make this weekend if my mount hasnt turned up










i also got bored of all the welding last weekend so as a laugh thought id see what 17's would look like on a mk1 golf:


----------



## SteveS TT

This will be crazy!!!!


----------



## scott_159

those wheels seem to work well lol

whats ur engine code mate? whats the fit like of the ths?

i was looking for a tip on e38 the other day and noticed that the black ths 1 had sold


----------



## ajb100

its an apx engine

what you cant see in those pictures is that the wing is actualy sat on the wheel, and thats with no engine in.


----------



## scott_159

ajb100 said:


> its an apx engine
> 
> what you cant see in those pictures is that the wing is actualy sat on the wheel, and thats with no engine in.


lol gona be sweet when all dun!

any idea on a sump that your gona run? i no the 1.8T sump is VERY low in the mk1

any chance of lots of pics of the tip fitted mate? thinking of buying one new if i cant get one soon. read good reviews about the ths having the wire reinforcment but mixed reviews about fitting it to the apx engine because there designed for a bam.


----------



## ajb100

should be good hopefully, got taken out in anohter 1.8t mk1 running around 250hp on wednesday with a helix cut box and the sound and power delivery was awesome, i know mine will be slightly heavier with the 4wd but mine will be stripped out, the advantage of the 4wd in corners will be worth it

will try and get pics at the weekend, my engine mount arrived today so hopefully engine will be in tomorow/sunday

also the epoxy resing etc turned up for my carbon so can get making a mould


----------



## prt225TT

What are you moulding out of carbon fibre?

Have you got the vacuum bags etc to make the carbon bits? What sort of cost is it?


----------



## ajb100

not using vac bags as im not going to make anything that requires any real structural strength, its mostly cosmetic, things like the dash, door car and general panels and protection around the engine bay

cost, depends on how many layers etc your using. for me, its working out around £55-60/sqm or 30 for less important areas

anyway, keep getting asked when the engine going in so ive put it in for its initial fitting on saturday:




























the edition 38 boys were talking crap, everyone had been saying to run the 02m 6speed 4wd box, you have to chap the chassis leg which i was prepared to do, but to my suprise, i can still fit my arm in between the leg and the box as is spacious all the way round the engine

im trying to keep as much as the oe equipment as possible as i figure a error free engine is a powerfull engine




























using brackets off the tt aswell to keep it as tidy looking as possible










and then i rested in the sun on sunday


----------



## ajb100

well, after making a couple of sheets of carbon for a few bits and pieces, i thought id have a go at wrapping something, so picked rge pipe that comes straight off the turbo. no were near as easy as i thought it would be due to the 90' bend in the middle, but have go it to look presentable i think, still needs another layer of resin and polishing but think it will come out ok:










(apologies for the shocking pic quality, will get a better one when finished)


----------



## prt225TT

Good work, very interesting.

As for the carbon wrapped charge pipe... how will it hold up to the very hot running temps?


----------



## ajb100

the carbon should be ok, i stuck a heat gun on it and nothing much happened so should be good. was sanding it down last night ready to be polished up so should have pics of it soon


----------



## ajb100

been a while since i updated, no pics atm though

have got the temp sensor sorted in the rad so am running the tt one in there. have the intercooler mounted, just need to run the pipework.
i have a full set of engine mounts i need to modify to fit and hold the 1.8t in

stupidly i spent the morning browsing ebay and stumbled across these bargains:


----------



## ajb100

thought i should update back to october as i forgot about this thread


----------



## ajb100

been starting uni for the last few weeks so havnt had to time to do much on the car, however at the weekend i started preparation for the car to be brought to uni if the oportunity arrives so had to make a gearbox mount so the engine supported itself in the car so it could be loaded onto a trailer and moved around

is all made out of 25mm box section, the extra walls inside will provide extra strength. first off was to make a support on the box and to plate the chassis leg to take the extra weight and strain:










next was to put the bars across and weld in the plate to the chassis and smoothed in to the seem. its not pretty but it does the job:










after that, have drilled and tapped the holes on the chassis side of things, after finding that riv nuts wouldnt work. will be getting some nylon to put between the chassis leg and mount to reduce some of the vibrations


----------



## ajb100

done a little more recently.

first was to do a job ive been putting off which was thr wiring loom. got it all out the tt:










then put it in the mk1:










it all goes to the right places now and am just workin on neat routing:










also have started working on the front sus, although no pics yet. this morning i was cleaning up the rusty as fuck tt hubs to go on but they were so bad i decided it was too much hassle to clean them by hand so used electrolysis to clean them up:










my battery charger is older than me so wasnt working well at all, kept over heating and cutting out so borrowed one off a friend of mine which is massive. hooked them both up before i went out tonight, came back and got a pic of all the splooge that has collected on the top and so far is looking very nice:










will get some after pics in the morn


----------



## ajb100

finished cleaning the hubs yest:










then given a quick coat in anti rust primer and silver paint:










cleaned the mating surfaces up. the wheel bearing will be getting replaced on the cars final build and will clean up the reluctor ring then:


----------



## ajb100

moved the car into the garage now with the weather turning crap, there not much room down one side, but will just have to turn it around when i want to do something ver there:










had some spare time before i came back to uni today so thought id see if the front end i had in mind would work. modified the coilovers and just reasted the bottom of the hub on the mk1 ball joint for now, although am ready to make the new wishbones when im next back:










then it was too tempting to see what the wheel would look like:










i always thought the tt was 5x112 but to my dissapointment, today i found the hubs were 5x100 after buying 5x112 wheels (doh) luckily i had a 25mm adapter adaptor in the racks so using that as i cant afford new hub centers. the adapter is a bit big:



















theres no disc in there atm so with a 20mm adapter and disc in there, it should be about the same. then dug out the bbs bodykit i had in the loft and ziptied that on to see how it would be:



















its got a bit of camber atm, but when i make the wishbones and camber adjustable top mounts, should be able to pull the wheel in nicely


----------



## ajb100

wanted to secure the engine properly before i start work on the rear end so while im waiting for my rose joints and steel to arrive (both here tomorow hopefully) i thought id finish the last 2 engine mounts. first the rear one:










and fits nug in the back, might still make a cross bar to go in there, not sure if it needs it though, and will leave it out for now to make getting the prop shaft in and out easier and the steering rack










then i made the front one:










fits to the original mounting holes on the front cross member:



















aims for the short term is to take the fuel tank out the tt and use that untll i get a proper one and try and get the engine running. will also be making the front wishbones next


----------



## ajb100

found out what my xmas pressant is from the folks


----------



## ajb100

had a slight change of plan, made the rose joint fittings and started to make the wishbones:










whilst poking around, i foud a standard mk4 golf lower ball joint, and it struck me how similar it was to a mk1 golf ball joint. after comparing it, i found that he bolt holes were almost identical, so decided to seem weld the mk1 wishbones and fit those instead. to prvent any movement, have oversized the bolts so they are still tight. this means i now have a fully mounted wheel. couldnt do the other side as i only had one bal joint, have a second now so will do that this weekend. forgot the get a photo of that though

the only other issue was steering. the track rod ends on the mk1 were cmpletely wrong taper to fit the tt hubs, obviously. took the rack off and had a poke around with the rack and tt rod ends. suprisingly, i found that both the tie rods from the mk1 and tt were metric fine threads, and even more suprising, they are the same size.so the tt rod end fits on the mk1 tie rod.

however the mk1 only has one tie rod with adjustability, the other side, the rod end is crimped on solid. after going down to the local motorfactors and comparing the 2 mk1 rods, i found they are both the same length, so have bought a drivers side adjustable rod and fitted it to the passenger side and fitted the tt rod end. can t believe it was so simple:



















have also cleaned up the rack and removed 26 years worth of oil, grease and grit to be sanded down and painted again:










also got some tires put on the rims last week, they are worn, but just need them to move the car around, will get a slightly lower profile i think:










then got roped in to helping with putting a 3.5 in the bmw










had to make a couple of changes to the shocks after they were fitted, havnt tested it again since so will see if it works this weekend

all along, ive been wondering how to make the DBW work wth my pedal box, had a couple of ideas. however, the last 2 days, ive been working on the same problem on the diesel sorts car we're building and its worked a treat, so think ill be using a similar thing on mine. the link rod is length adjustable so can move the pedal back and forth for comfort:



















the sensor is mounted in the box, with a lever and pivot to the pedal box pedal.

that is all


----------



## ajb100

cleaned, prepped and painted the steering rack:










regreased and rebuilt, looks good as new:










and some points for something if any one can guess what thisis from:


----------



## ajb100

thought is see how it looks:










then got the laser out to check prop alignment and make clearences for for it:


----------



## ajb100

had loads of snow recently, so not had much motivation to be outside freezing my ass off, but have been doing bits and pieces

sandblasted the seems down the wishbones:










then seem welded them then a couple of coats of hammerite smooth black



















then today, as a late bday present, i had a call saying there was a delivery at the top of my road as they couldnt get down due to the snow:










had to slide it down my road on the ice as there was no way i could carry it and keep stable. guessed what it is yet?










set of footplates










test piece you have to weld to be sent off and tested to get MSA cirtificate










all the other bars, 'x' etc. some of them are darker as they are made from t45 steel instead of CDS as they are for the ones that go through to the engine bay, cant believe how light it is, still dont think its worth the extra money to have the whole cage made from it though










instruction guide and general pics of fitting


----------



## ajb100

done a couple of bits

the after run water pump is being moved to somewere else so obvs the standard hoses werent right, will be using samco, but they dont make any reducers the right size etc so had to make an ally reducer for the bit from the turbo to the pump:




























then made a little bracket for the water pump with captive nuts, it will be riveted to the front cross member, still needs cleaning up etc:










also cleaned off all the old glue left from the sound deadening on the drivers floor:


----------



## ajb100

got the second sus srut machined down today, it needs a bit more work untill its finished, but its good enough for now to get it back onto four wheels to go for the cage fitting:

i'd already cut the tabs off so into he lathe it goes:










then once it was down to size for the hub:


----------



## ajb100

its a perfect fit:



















back on to the secondary water pump. im using 19mm samco for all the hosing on it, and need a 90' bend. theres plenty of of silicone bends, but that would mean a joiner at each end of the bend with 4 jubilee's which is just expensive and not nice looking. my local motorsport place sold straight joiners and didnt know anyone who sold an aluminium 90. also they didnt have a former small enough for there bender. so i've got the 150mm straight joiner, cut it at 45' to make the 90:



















this will be welded together when i can brave going out in the snow


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Coming a long nice mate cant wait to see it finished


----------



## welshgar

A...Maz...ing....!!!!!

top effort there fella, and here's me, who doesnt even want to change his own aux belt.....

i'm such a tart :lol: :lol: :lol:

keep it coming :wink:


----------



## ajb100

cheers guys

got the pipe welded this afternoon, was far too cold for anything else:



















still needs cleaning up etc but putting my hands in the wash bath in this temp sounds like a horrible idea lol


----------



## malstt

This is looking great. I wish i had the time to do something like that. Can't wait to see it finished. 8)


----------



## Charlie

malstt said:


> This is looking great. I wish i had the time to do something like that. Can't wait to see it finished. 8)


I wish I had the skill to do something like this - I was watching a Santa Pod Extreme yesterday and there was a white MK1 driven by someone called Andy Waite and that was running 10.3 on the quarter mile - he did have 4wd to be fair ;-)

I can't wait to see this all done, I have the utmost respect and admiration for you attempting this size of a job - well done.

Are you going to put the TT dash in it? my mate James Renshaw put one in a Corrado that he also "slipped" a 4motion engine into amongst many other things (Porsche seats, Porsche paint, Corvette wheels) and it looked brilliant.

Charlie


----------



## ajb100

andys car was my inspiration for this really, will be a while until its on par with it but thats my aim.

jays rado is a lovely car, as are all of his cars, but this will be a track car so will be running as little fluff as possible. the dash out of the tt was damaged on the nearside were the A pillar had been pushed in in the crash and crumpled the end a little. sold it for peanuts to a mate whos building a mk2 golf so will see if it ends up in there


----------



## ajb100

with not much going on and no car atm, i got bored so decided to clean up the ally parts quickly:



















think the 90 came out really nice, shame you wont see it lol


----------



## ajb100

came home to something ive been looking forward to, a package from sqs racing:




























its a manual controler for the haldex system. means i can get rid of all the electronic control and adjust the power split via the knob from no rear power to a 50:50 split


----------



## Charlie

How much is the Haldex controller mate - that is a very cool mod? pm me if you don't want to disclose on the open forum.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Very nice mod I didnt know you could adjust the haldex manualy


----------



## ajb100

it does make life alot easier on a project like this, and for track/drag cars, its instant 4wd for launch and cornering. it works by providing the haldex pump with 12v and removing the electronic fluid controler nd replacing it with this valve there are 2 downsides i can see of it though.

you have to go under the car to the haldex in order to adjust the power split. id like to send it off to get a stepper motor fitted so it can be adjusted inside the car, but that will be much later

this version is not suitable for showing off or rally driving as you cannot use the handbrake while it is engaged. this would probably cause big problems at the gearbox end, if it doesnt blow the box/engine, you will lose control. however they do make another version which cuts off the rear instantly and engages it again when you get off the handbrake, but this is double the price and not something i imagine ill need. you cant just cut the 12v either as the haldex stays engaged for a little while after


----------



## Rhod_TT

Awesome project. Keep us updated throughout.

Any links for the Haldex widget thingy as it'd be nice to learn more?


----------



## kev.s

nice thread, some folk are just naturally suited to this kind of engineering....this pisses me off greatly :lol: 
great job buddy looks the mutts


----------



## ajb100

the haldex doojamabob can be found here:

http://www.sqsracing.com/kategorie-prod ... 4x4-vw-awd


----------



## ajb100

went to the autosport show, so many shiney things! have found a place i want to get my oil cooler from and picked up an oil catch tank:


----------



## ajb100

nothing amazing, but nearly got all the water system done, just need to make one more joiner to delete the expansion tank, but got the after run water pump done and the top rad hose etc:


----------



## audimad

All Mk1 Golfs were Audi powered, the engine came from the 80 Sport, also the VW Polo was once an Audi. Car looks good though. :wink:


----------



## ajb100

well yes but....but.....shhhhhhhh


----------



## ecko2702

audimad said:


> All Mk1 Golfs were Audi powered, the engine came from the 80 Sport, also the VW Polo was once an Audi. Car looks good though. :wink:


Mr. Technicality :lol:  
Looks good it's coming along nicely just keep up the work.


----------



## ajb100

got this for an absolute bargain, 6 gallon tank:


----------



## ajb100

started some work on the fuel tank, first was to make the splash bowl as the tank is going in the boot, dont want petrol spilling out when filling and going all over the inside of the car. marked up a sheet of ally and folded it all up:










then i made the little fitting for the drain tube so any spilt petrol can drain away to the outside:










the fitting and bowl










will be welded up tomorow


----------



## ajb100

the bowl welded up:










the bowl placed on the tank with the drain on the right, its not welded down in is pic so its on the piss a bit:










i didnt like the push fittings on the tank and MSA regs dictate what kind if hose you can have inside the car, so to make life easier, i bought 3 weld in ally JIC -6 fittings. i cutout the push fittings, made a plate that was oversized and drilled 2 holes for the return and breather pipes:










next using a hole saw, i cut out the fuel pick up pipe and weld. using a bit of pipe, i welded it onto the back of the fitting so that it draws the fuel right down from the bottom.:










everything in place, started to weld it all together but it ran out of argon so waiting for a new bottle:


----------



## Smeds

kev.s said:


> nice thread, some folk are just naturally suited to this kind of engineering....this pisses me off greatly :lol:


Ditto, I can just about point a screwdriver in the right direction. 
This project is fantastic, much kudos to you!


----------



## bobski

Cracking looking project so far. Lots of nice pics too. We like pics here...


----------



## ajb100

Cheers guys. I like pictures of shiny things too


----------



## fewst

This out standing project is exactly what ive been looking for, ive just joined the forum after finding the thread through google. I have just got a complete S3 and have been thinking about putting the lump and 4wd in one if the 3 mk1 golf shells i have. Where abouts in the country are you? I'd be very intrested in picking your brains on everything? Great thread keep us all updated, more technical info would be good :wink:


----------



## ajb100

im based at castle comb during the week and the car is kept in bucks.


----------



## fewst

Talking to my friend whos donated the s3 we are very tempted now to drive up and see you in bucks. What kind of area is the car i understand if you dont want to be to specifc on an open fourm, just rough, i know the berkhamsted / tring / ashridge area quite well???


----------



## ajb100

its roughly in high wycombe


----------



## ajb100

just a little update. after finding out forge wanted £130 for the spec of swirl pot i wanted, i decided that it would just be easier to make my own, might not be as pretty, but it will do the job just the same, and as the car is being built mainly for function, im not that bothered:
the tank with the fittings ready to be welded in (-6 jic inlet, breather and return and -8 feed):










some people believe that the fuel should be kept swirling, personaly, i think once its full and running, there is no air in there anyway so it just needs to be left to stand. any air that does come in is straght away fed back to the tank so im just putting the top fittings straight into the wall. inside the tank, there is a baffle just in to stop air again just incase:


----------



## Kell

I love reading this thread and am in awe of your skills.

how much longer before you have it on the road?


----------



## ajb100

id still like to have it done for the begining of september for edition 38, even if its not done 100%, then testing and shake down over winter ready for 2011, but things like making this swirl pot and modding the tank etc add time on, and anything down the line makes me wonder if it will be done in time. itl be as soon as possible though thats for sure


----------



## roddy

nice welding,, is it all TIG,, ??


----------



## ajb100

yeah it is all TIG


----------



## ajb100

well after waiting for a good time slot, the car is getting prepped for the cage fitting

first had to take the engine out again so the front bars could be put through (too tempting the put the r32 engine back in instead):










then had to tke all the glass out:










more tomorow


----------



## ajb100

alots happened today, woke up early still drunk this morning and got the car out ready to go on the trailer, had to fit the steering rack again. with the car being empty, 2 of us easily managed to lift the car off th dollies which is promising for a light weight car:










once it was able to steer and all the rubbish had been taken out, it was loaded onto the trailer and the cage tubes put in the boot:



















then we were off, fastest the things been in a long time:










then it was unloaded and put in its little corner:










then we just roughly taped the cage in to get an idea of fit and positioning










just aswell we did as we soon ran into a problem. turns out, which isnt said anywere on the cage description, that the cage isnt designed for a sunroof model golf. were the tray goes that the sunroof slides into sits too low and didnt allow the main hoop to fit high enough. after a bit of umming and ahhhhing, the grinder made its first appearance:



















basicaly removed the whole sunroof set up on the roof, needs a bit of tidying up but ill probably do that when its back home.

once we were statisfied everything was ok, the wiring loom was removed and the foot plates tack welded in. this meant the filler and paint had to be removed from around the plates. even managed to get a woman on the job!










unfortunately it was shortly after this my battery died. however by the end of the day, the foot plates had been welded in, the main hoop had been welded to the plates and tied to the car, the A pillars bars have been fully fitted along with the roof diaganol

will try and get pics on wed or thurs, should be nearly finished if not done by then


----------



## roddy

,,excellent mate, loving this thread,,, what are you hoping to do with this car when you have finished,, is it for track or just fun road ??? 8) 8)


----------



## ajb100

cheers buddy, its going to be a track day car, hopefully will be able to get it MOT'd so i can use it on the road every now and then, should be funny with the novas and saxos.

id love to enter it in a championship but at the minute, i cant find one were it would be allowed


----------



## Matt B

Love this thread. I am living vicariously through your work 

Seriously I would love the time and the skills to do something like this. In the meantime keep us informed.


----------



## ausTT

this is the EXACT reason i love cars - i to live thorugh people like you - my mechanical skill and knowledge is pish - and see thsi develop with all of the custom parts etc is truly a great read - keep the updates coming

Superb


----------



## Charlie

Matt B said:


> Love this thread. I am living vicariously through your work
> 
> Seriously I would love the time and the skills to do something like this. In the meantime keep us informed.


+1 I have the utmost respect for your ability and tenacity 

Charlie


----------



## ajb100

thanks alot guys

but to show i cock up, im at castle combe till fri, and have baught another 3m more of cds roll cage tubing, then realised im in the golf, so currently trying to come up with a way of getting it back to bucks without having to cut it.

this is for a bit of modifying to the custom cages design as there were a few things i didnt like and thought should be put in place. some of these will have to wait untill the car is more complete, but some can be done now while its at the workshop

i got a call this morning saying that the cage was pretty much done in the custom cages form so i want to see it as much as you guys


----------



## roddy

ajb100 said:


> thanks alot guys
> 
> but to show i cock up, im at castle combe till fri, and have baught another 3m more of cds roll cage tubing, then realised im in the golf, so currently trying to come up with a way of getting it back to bucks without having to cut it.
> 
> this is for a bit of modifying to the custom cages design as there were a few things i didnt like and thought should be put in place. some of these will have to wait untill the car is more complete, but some can be done now while its at the workshop
> 
> i got a call this morning saying that the cage was pretty much done in the custom cages form so i want to see it as much as you guys


can you not put it on the roof


----------



## ajb100

well, went to see the car today and its a bit further behind schedule than id thought, but oh well but is looking awesome.

this is were it was when i got there:




























with me there the work soon cracked on:










the custom cages design only has 1 diagonal on each of the main hoops. this provides less support to the passenger in a crash, and if theres going to be a passenger seat, id rather that side was just as strong. also, on the rear slope, i wanted to run harness bars which required a double cross, so had to cut and notch some extra tubes:



















once both bars had been made:



















you need to be quite flexible to do this job lol










we then used a spare seat and harness from the attic to get a height for the harness bars:










then for some reason, i stopped taking pics! after this we got one of the harness bars done and welded in and welded in the drivers side A pillar gusset


----------



## roddy

been watching your progress and i can see you are in dire need of some advice from me,,,, "" always wear gloves when grinding "" ! :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: ,,,,


----------



## ajb100

haha, normaly do with sheet metal, but with stuff like that im never too bothered, grinder goes straight through gloves, i know from experience

went and got a couple of pics today:


----------



## ajb100

well, a big shout out to BN motorsport, was up there yesterday to sort out the final tubes with them and the car will be coming home today. thought id snap a couple of pictures while i was there:

nicely capped off front triangulation bars:










as the sun roof had to be cut out, ill be making a composite one for it at some point, so the sunroof was just tacked into place, will be fiberglassed smooth with the roof and used as a mould for the new roof later



















thankfully we didnt have to tweek the main A pillar bar, with the screen support, we wanted it coming outwards slightlyfor additional side impact support:










with it coming out, and hit to the door bars will now have to move the roof up to push the door bars in

short of a gusset or 2 which will be getting done here, the cage is done!:


----------



## Charlie

Getting in and out of that bad boy is going to be HARD 

I am enjoying wathcing your progress 

Charlie


----------



## ausTT

Charlie said:


> Getting in and out of that bad boy is going to be HARD
> 
> I am enjoying wathcing your progress
> 
> Charlie


hard indeed !! but fun once cocooned inside 

cant wait for new updates


----------



## ajb100

i think getting in is going to involve a running jump, head first from the passenger side lol


----------



## ajb100

the whole were the beesting arial and sunroof used to be have been smoothed out with some p40 filler:










then cut out some crbon fiber










then poly wrapped the roof and started laying down the carbon, the phot makes it looked really creased but its actualy full on smooth, i think its just were there was a bit too much resin


----------



## ajb100

not much to report, had a some presents arrive from CFS, unfortunately no kevlar though 










the roof is nearly done, will wait until its finished before pics. its ok, does the job, but i left it too late one night to do a final layer and with the temp dropping at night, condensation formed and its gone a little milky in areas

also started work on getting the pedal box sorted. as standard, the pedals sit wayyyyyy to far forward and are pointing down, so need to move the master cylinders back to bring the pedal up. made up 2 spacers today to check that 40mm is not too much, will check and make another 4 later. with a bolt going in at each end, i put some flats in the middle to allow me to get a 10mm spanner on to hold the spacer when the bolts are being put on/off. having seperate bolts just makes things easier to keep together when maintaining the car:


----------



## jimbomiller

Enjoying the progress mate - can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ajb100

was at jap fest today at castle combe and found a nice little bargain on a bosch 044 fuel pump and bracket, then walked over to merlin and got the fitting for the inlet. want to get ride of the banjo fitting on the outlet of the pump but need to sort fuel lines first:



















also for a laugh while the marshals were pulling yet another subaru out the tyre wall, i went over to the adrian flux tent and had a chat and we went through the car as if it was finished, got a quote of £1,040!! admitedly its on limited mileage of 2,000 miles but thats on a car valued at £15,000 with a 21 year old behind the wheel, looks like insurance wont be as much of an arse ache as i thought it would be


----------



## ajb100

started making something new today:

faced off a big bit of ally










put it in the milling machine:










which put a big hole in it:










i did make another part of it but forgot pictures

update tomorow


----------



## ajb100

the bearing carrier:










2 slots were added either side of the big hole:










(guess what it is yet?)










it was then taken off the mill and put in the lathe and cut into 6mm plates:










initial test fit:










the bearing carrier was then machined to size for a .3mm interference fit on the bearing, with a shoulder on the top and a groove below for a sir clip



















the bearing was then pressed in, got my pants pulled down for NMB ones but figured they wont break on me, havnt got a clip yet though, get that soon:



















thought id be a tart:










few pics of the final top mount, just need to make another bearing carrier for the otherside and im done:


----------



## ajb100

circlips doubled up for safety []


----------



## ausTT

i would love to pretend like i have ANY idea what your doing here - so i will >

8) that shiney metal bearing thingamajig looks perfect - good job

i love this thread


----------



## brittan

Hmmm, spherical bearing so wild guess at adjustable steering column support.


----------



## ajb100

nah, they're adjustable top mounts

got a pair now:


----------



## Spandex

The metal left between the three cut-outs seems quite thin compared to other adjustable mounts I've seen. I'm guessing it's not likely to fail, but will it matter if this piece has some flex in it?


----------



## ajb100

yeah it is pretty thin, but not all the load is going into them, the bearing carrier goes past the slots and will be loading there aswell.to be honest, the carrier will be on/nearly max camber due to the way the suspension is. this will also load the end of the slots, which in turn is supported by the standard suspension turret.

standard steel turrets are only around 1.5-2mm thick, this has 6mm of high strength aluminium which is also being supported. theres is a cover plate which needs to be made to smarten them up and distribute the crushing force from the bolts but that will be later, have been bench flowing the head from my mk4 golf and havnt got easy access to a car while half the engines missing lol


----------



## ajb100

got a present through yesterday:










hopefully have my seat this weekend aswell


----------



## Charlie

I have been following this from day 1 with great interest, do you have any idea when you are likely to be finished with the project? 

Charlie


----------



## ajb100

made the brackets to hold the seat in for one side, need to make another 4. these are a perfect example as to why this car is taking so long, i could have baught them, but i want to make as much as possible

started out with 3mm plate:










then started the cnc program:










which, after the were grit blasted gave me these:










they were then bent to shape and test fitted on a piece of 1.5 inch cds




























then got the side mounts on the seat and test fitted it all together:


----------



## Charlie

Dude seriously hurry up I wanna see this done  love the seat.

Charlie


----------



## ajb100

haha, I'm trying! Broke up with the Mississippi yesterday so looks like I've got no distractions for the summer. Once I've got my retrieval work done, I'll be all on it


----------



## ajb100

haha, just read that last reply, stupid iphone spell checker, meant to say brke up with the missus

just some random snaps really

test fitted the seats and harness



















then some mug cut the roof off!! weighed a ton with the sun roof in!










did a bit more on the tunnel and finished sealing off the foot wells from the outside










started on the new mounting for the steering column










also started on work to move the steering rack up, o pics atm though


----------



## roddy

ajb100 said:


> haha, I'm trying! Broke up with the Mississippi yesterday so looks like I've got no distractions for the summer. Once I've got my retrieval work done, I'll be all on it


   ,, i think we all knew what you ment,, :wink: ,, was it anything to do with the time / money spent on the "project ",, i hope not !!!


----------



## ajb100

finaly got round to doing the big bit. just needs welding together which ill take it to work for so i can use their tig welder:



















as i wont have the subframe with me when im welding it, decided to make a jig for all the pieces so that i know if this fits, the the bolts will go through the haldex cradle and into my mount


----------



## ajb100

bit of a bumper edition

the roof needs a bit of support so baught some 8mm diameter carbon rod as i cant make anything so small. had the intention of cutting them in half and bonding them to the roof. when they turned up, i realised i had no idea how i was going to cut them in half as they are 1.5m long. eventualy came up with the idea of using a tile cutter as the disc was very thing and it had a guide. worked a treat:










having welded up the mount for the haldex cradle, i welded it into the car, and couldnt wait to see if it would work so bolted up the cradle. first time the rear has been fitted with no support:










as the front part of th mount was sitting in some cups from were a cross member used to be, it looked a bit messy and untidy so made so covers to add strength and neaten it up a bit:










they are finished, just dont have any photos at the minute

with the cradle now in place, i wanted to see how the wheels sat:










another random picture:










i was then doing something at the back of the car a knelt down, glanced under the car and could just see the bottom of the diff. now i dont know if its just me going crazy having looked at this car so long and not much happening, but i just thought it looked cheeky as fuck:



















now that the wheels were on, it was blatent that the rear end was farrrrr too wide so i fought the urge to just put massive arches on and started to narrow the rear end.

first had to remove the tie bars, cut out the right amount:










thn weld them back together:










this made the wheel go from this:










to this:



















i put the arches on to make sure it still looked ok:










but once the rear arches had been put on, i couldnt resist putting the whole kit on:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Top work mate wish I could do something like this


----------



## richieshore

Only just noticed this topic and just had to read through the whole thing.

Absolutely fascinating, like everyone I'm more than impressed with the whole thing, always loved the mk1 golf too so really can't wait to see this finished!

Keep up the excellent post!


----------



## ajb100

cheers guys. now im starting to see actual progress, im getting excited too. theres still a couple of months worth of work to do and then it becomes not much more than an engine conversion job so hopefully getting done soon.

i was a bit worried when narrowing the rear that it was too much but i think they look spot on, for the exterior of the car, i want it to be as standard looking as possible, will be more of a suprise on the road then


----------



## roddy

loving it mate !!!    ,,,nothing seems to faze you at all,, you are obviously a dab hand with the grinder and the welding machine !!!
only thing i am a bit worried about is the body kit,, yes looks great, fits great,, but i dont think that silver tape will last very long !!! :wink:


----------



## ajb100

haha, cheers roddy, ill have another consideration on the duct tape now you mention it lol

little bit of work been done, the steering rack needed to be moved 50mm up to give safe clearence on the prop shaft:










unfortunately, this means i have to notch the front chassis legs aswell as the back



















ive also started making a bit of a list of this i need to do, not much left!!


----------



## doezel

Looks like you're almost done then!


----------



## Charlie

LOL I love the "shit load of carbon" on the parts list 

If you need any coilovers give me a shout 

Charlie


----------



## ajb100

hiya charlie, ive sent you an email off the tt spares site, if it's too much to ask then no worries, just thought it might be a good challenge to do and will probably get them from you

got a little bit done this week, been a bit busy with other issues. got the passenger seat fully mounted:










100mm2 plates at each end:










did a bit more work on the trans tunnel, have started sealing the gaps but ran out of argoshield so welding had to stop. before it ran out though, managed to make the end pieces for the bottom bars which will go here:










the end piece was just something to bring it down in size:










and will fit like this. you can also see the prop shaft in the background which is in a nice place for access:










because id ran out of gas and all the jobs that i could do involved welding, i decided to find something else to do so i started on makiing the carbon fibre bonnet which i didnt get any pics of. it was going ok, had some issues with the resing getting too hot and setting in about 3 min but got it to work until i went to put the poly sheet on top at which point i realised it would be alot easier with 2 people, but as there was only me, the finish on it has come out horrible, but hoping i can save it with alot of sanding and patching. will get pics if its saved


----------



## harrismhome

I'm gutted and glad, glad I found this thread for the first time tonight and have enjoyed catching up but gutted there's no more to read. Been thinking of cutting and welding the tie bars myself when I drop the TT 40mm but thought I'd better not - now after reading this thread I'll never think better not again.
Fair play to you mate, just one question though Do you ever sleep? Not only are you tackling this but at Uni and running the thread and in one of the write ups you had a hangover too. So your a piss head student that can weld when drunk, fabricate, tig weld and good at puters too. Just one thing to say really - Your picture taking is shite lol only kidding can't wait to read more now. This is a web site on it's own.

Hope your driving skills are up to all your other skills mate - be a tradgedy to trash is now [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] mind you then you could start another post lol :lol: :lol:

Keep up the good work mate.

Mark


----------



## ajb100

wow, thanks for that mark, and i agree the pics are pretty crap, they are all taken with my iphone lol

been making a few bits and pieces this week, made the other seat mounts for the drivers seat so i can start positioning the steering colum and pedal box. forgot to get a picture of making them but i got a pic of the cutter path because it reminded me of some sort of chocolate cake:










and then fitted them in:










i'd been looking at the steering rack since it had been moved up and i've not liked it, and something as important as that, i wanted to be 100% happy with it, so i decided to re-design my idea and ended up with something very simple but more than strong enough. its just 7mm steel plate with a hole drilled in each end, threaded, screw a stud in and tig weld the back. the plate will then be welded to the car:










after them i started on making it so the handbrake will work. im using the mk1 golf handbrake lever and the audi handbrake cables. this leads to some compatability issue for getting the cables to work. to start with, i needed a way of securing the cables to the lever. id have like the use the little blobs on the standard cables but they wont fit up the cable guides on the car so have to cut them off. to solve this and allow me to adjust cable tension individualy (as the inability to do this on the mk4 annoys me) i made this:










the cable runs up the middle and at the large end, 2 grub screws will hold the cable which will have been pulled tight by hand, then the cable can be tensioned with the threded part. made one for each cable:










were the cable butts up to the cable guides, i needed to make an adaptor to held it in place. these will welded to the end of the guide.










next ive started to finish the top mounts i made a while ago. got the bottom bit made were the spring presses up on it, have a cunning plan for the top bit, will get better pics of that when i make them:


----------



## roddy

this remarkable saga continues,,,   
only one thing i dont understand,, after going to all the bother of cutting and reweldng the rear tie bars,, why did you not put in an adjuster, for a man of your obvious skills i wouldnt imagine that would have been much of a problem, and how did you measure them,,,.. if i may go on !!! :? , you could also have sleeved the join on them,, this is in no way to be taken as any sort of criticisim, ,,,looking forward to the next episode,, !


----------



## ajb100

I totally know what you mean about an adjuster, and a design will be done later on as I have another complete rear end, but at first, I just wanted to make sure that this will work properly with the wheels in that position. I need to get some tools to make a left hand thread first aswell so the turnbuckle works properly, but I can promise that eventually there will be a turnbuckle

As for measuring, I drew a line roughly in the middle and measured the and inch and quarter either side of that line, cut and welded so the weld was in the middle

As for sleeving, yes I could have, but the weld on that sort of material will be strong enough. With everything I make either on this car or on the race cars day to day, I look at it as to what would happen if this part was to fail, and I've seen what happens when tie bars snap and it's not a huge deal so I'm happy with it


----------



## ajb100

few more bits done. made a sleeve nut for the top mount, just waiting for a tap to make the german thread on the top of the damper. turned up a blank:










then using an m12 bolt head as a template, made the hex on top so it can be tightened:










which gave me these:










the problem i have at the minute is that using the tt hubs, the ball joint comes up from underneath, but because the steering rack has been moved up, the track arms havnt got enough swing in them to go low enough, so when the car was jacked, it would putting alot of strain on the rack. i wanted to mount the ball joint from the top by using mk4 golf hubs but they have a drop in them and was worried about running into the same problem, so my original plan was to cut the knuckle off the hub, shorten it and weld it back on 180 degrees round. this would allow the ball joint to mount and shorted the steering, but after talking to some people, looking at the changes in the ackerman angle of the steering this would make and testing to see how well the hub casting would tolerate being welded (poorly fyi), decided it wasnt a good all round idea.

decided to change the steering ball joint to rose jointed rod ends. went and ordered 2 of the biggest female rod ends NMB do (£££) and set about getting ready for them to arrive.

first of all, i had to drill out the taper out of the hub using a 5/8ths drill










then made some inserts to go in the hub to bring the hole down to the right size:










these were a strong interference fit, took about 3 ton to get them in, so they're not going to fall out:










then made the top hats for the rod end when it arrives:










still going to have to basicaly re-make the upright end of the track rod to be the right length and to accept the rod end


----------



## roddy

the " ackerman " angle... now there's a word i have not heard in a long time,,, from what i remember ( ?? ) on the early Escorts that was sorted by the fitting of a "world cup " x member, which among other things lowered the steering rack,,, but maybe you want to raise yours !!!mmmm


----------



## ajb100

I've seen on a few performance sites them selling the world cup x member but never knew what it was for. Yeah mine had to go up to miss the prop shaft, it would have been one of the lowest points on the car which would have been baaaaad


----------



## ajb100

done a bit more. because im not running a heater matrix, i needed to do something with the pipes so made a joiner to link the 2. thought about just plugging the hoses but dont want risk pressure build ups anywere. cant really buy a 180' pipe so had to make my own.

started with a straight pipe and cut it into 3:










then welded it all together, i admit my aluminium welding is pretty bad but its water tight:










then made a stud to go in the hub to keep everything centre and secure:










then my rod ends turned so i fitted the dust boots to them and fitted them up. using high tensile cap head bolts:



















got a plan for the track rods too. as standard, they are m16x1.5 and the rod ends are 5/8 which works out as 15.875, so i couldnt screw the 2 together. ive made some sleeves that will screw into the rod end. then ill machine the very end of the track rod down, thread that and screw the sleeve onto that. will all be held together lock nuts so it can be replaced easily.


----------



## ajb100

been a bit of a shit day to be honest, been having problems with people breaking into the yard for a couple of months now and stealing things off the cars outside, and trying to cut the lock into the stores, but so far they hadnt been inside the building. however came back today to find the padlocks off my cuboards inside had been pryed off using my own pry bar. they werent the best locks, more of a deterent but still annoying. theyve managed to get away with a few hundred pounds worth of tools, not even the expensive stuff out of them, just the useful things like all my spanners, ratchets and sockets, impact gun and drills and just little things when the bucket seats were right next to them!










ive taken what was left home and the car will be getting moved tomorow as im fed up of worrying about what will be taken next so updates will be a bit fewer until i can find a new workshop around chippenham.

got a few bits done though, welded on the steering rack mounts and put the hubs back on and they work perfectly, couldnt have asked for more

also now the rack is on and the seats are in, ive worked out were the steering colum and wheel is going so will make the bracket up for that soon. also removed all the stalks, ignition barrel and steering lock today:










also finaly got round to supporting the rear diff with the cage abit by adding two bits of tube:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Comming on nice mate shame you cant leave your lock up with out some scum bag breaking in I would cut there blody hands off :evil:


----------



## ajb100

Well to give you an idea of their general intelligence, to break into the transit van, they smashed the window on the drivers door to get in when the doors on it were open!!

Wish I knew who it was though


----------



## Charlie

ajb100 said:


> Well to give you an idea of their general intelligence, to break into the transit van, they smashed the window on the drivers door to get in when the doors on it were open!!
> 
> Wish I knew who it was though


That's bad luck buddy :-( people who have to resort to stealing are generally not the most intelligent people.

Good luck sorting a new home for it.

Charlie


----------



## harrismhome

Thieving Bastards had so much trouble over the years myself. Was a big thing in motorcycle news years back where people would suggest ways of beating the thieves- of which one was to hang fishing hooks from the ceiling at different heights- lol and see what you catch in the morning, another was for a car was to fix fishing hools to a 300 x 300mm piece of plywood then place it on the drivers seat with a seatcover over it lol, love that one.

Just some ideas for you mate. Keep up the good work and don't let the scum beat the good guys.

Go to a gun shop, No! wait for it - they normally sell poachers traps completely safe and legal it's basically a cartridge from a shot gun minus the shot (unfortunately) which is set of by a trip wire - all in for a few quid, at least it'll scare the crap out of them and give you a good laugh to boot.

Mark


----------



## ajb100

i like some of those ideas!!

signed the lease on a new workshop today so will get the car in as soon as i get a chance

i shouldnt be left without my car for too long, i lose track of reality and go off into my own dream world. ive started a new project for the car, but ill get some pictures later, but its going to be a good'un if it works


----------



## roddy

thats the way mate,, upwards and onwards,, dont let the bastds grind you down


----------



## Charlie

ajb100 said:


> i like some of those ideas!!
> 
> signed the lease on a new workshop today so will get the car in as soon as i get a chance
> 
> i shouldnt be left without my car for too long, i lose track of reality and go off into my own dream world. ive started a new project for the car, but ill get some pictures later, but its going to be a good'un if it works


Good news buddy, looking forward to some more pics.

How much longer do you think it is going to take you?

Charlie


----------



## ajb100

cheers mate, ive no idea how long its going to take, not too much longer hopefully

picking the car up tomorow to bring it to its new home.

because its been hidden away, ive lost track of reality and gone off into my own dream/fantasy world

started getting all the bits together:










the bits on the edge of the table are these:



















2nd back are these:



















then made nylon inserts to go in them:



















any clue what they are yet?

no?

air jacks 

the 2nd and 3rd pics are the pistons, 4th and 5th and the plates to go in the bottom of the cylinders and the nylon ring is to support the steel ram and is serviceable for when it wears

the pistons were then pressed onto the end of the ram and the nylon bush pressed into the bung and test fitted together:



















the bottom bungs were then stripped down and press fitted into the end of the cylinder:










and welded on










only welded one so far, another 3 to do. started on the top caps but got more to do


----------



## doezel

Any updates?


----------



## SteviedTT

Yeah, come on mate. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ajb100

done a few bits and pieces. have been busy moving into the new garage and have had a very busy end to the race season. last race was at the weekend though so hopefully ive got some extra time to spend on the car

have notched out the chassis legs for the track arms and boots to fit through, works perfect now:










also blocked up the holes in the bulkhead while i was doing this as i dont need many

also made some more progress on the carbon bonnet. got the underside done and is now bonded to the top skin, will get more pictures later:



















the patches you can see is just the poly wrap that i used to coat it, hadnt taken it off then


----------



## harrismhome

More more more come on man, give us more ;-)


----------



## ajb100

cheers for the comments guys
as im sure you're all aware, its been freeezing the last few weeks so progress has been a bit slow. hopefully have the heating working by january so dont have to be so cold.
some updates:
got the 2 halves of the bonnet together:








then filled the ribs with foam:








and then the bonnet pins added:








been trying to get everything sorted to get the pedal box in. as im running DBW, had to come up with a way to make the potentiometer work with the pedal box. will get more pics later but what ive got so far is had to weld a small bracket onto the original mount:








to mount the cable im using, made a lever to go on the end of the potentiometer. have different sizes aswell so can tune the sharpness of the throttle:








because the rack had been moved, the original UJ bar didnt fit, so had to cut a bit out and weld it back together. the ends were V'd and tack welded to some angle bar to make sure the weld was strong and neat:








also doing a little bit on finished the rear subframe mounting. shot blasted the original mounting brackets:








i have also cnc'd the plates that those mounts will bolt up to. no pics atm though
also painted the steering UJ:








one of the last jobs ive needed to do in the engine bay is to get the adjustable top mounts to fit. because its all slotted etc, i figured it would be easier to make new tops for the turrets. these will be welded ontop of the original turrets to strengthen them and the original will be cut to fit.:








flatened up the top of the turret:








tried up the sheet, and top mount, marked were it needed cutting back:
















painted the turret and plate in weld through primer to give as much protection as possible against rust in between the two bits:








once the turret was cut, the plate was offered up again, measured to place and welded in:
















the welds were then polished up and painted in primer to stop rust again but my battery was flat


----------



## SteviedTT

Love all this stuff mate, great job you're doing. Can't wait to see it finished, then you can build something else and do us all another thread :lol: :lol: Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## ajb100

havnt actualy done anything recently, but hasnt stopped me buying things lol.

got a 1.5 diesel rad on the way which is bigger than the 1.3 rad i have atm and seems to provide enough cooling for a lot of the other 1.8t mk1's out there

also had this arrive the other day:










clutch net stage 2 clutch kit rated to 400lbs/ft so should be ok lol



















specced slave cylinder










lightened singlle mass flywheel:


----------



## roddy

aye,and you not bad with the MIG either,,


----------



## ajb100

this is why i should be banned from going to merlin motorsport but seeing as i drive past them nearly every day, its hard not to be tempted:

got an oil cooler to go under the intercooler and in front of the radiator, i need to take it back and swap for a 10 row as its a bit tall at the minute:










also got something so i can continue with fitting up the rear of the car:



















with adjustable damping:










also got a thermostatic sandwich plate for the cooler:


----------



## ajb100

work will commence at a propper rate again next week

in the meantime, i got bored and made a gear knob:










and i slipped with the hacksaw


----------



## Fictorious

Nice knob, fancy making me one?


----------



## powernut

hi pal just joined the forium(evern thow i dont have a audi  ) mainly because ur build poped up by searching for adjustable top mounts (still looking for some) :roll: first have to arsome build and great engineering work/skills which youve put i the build , ive a few questions if u dont mind me asking what front hubs are they(mk1 audi tt/as im unsure if there the same as mk4 golf hubs any idea?did u use a mk4 bottom balljoint onto a mk1 wishbones and just wounderd why not use the tt rack ends instead of rosejoints, yet they do look bang on :lol: ,as looks great , plus 5x100 too , and why a 1.8t instead of a r32 ,,good choice either way....  ,
reason i ask ive fitted a 4motion setup in mine along with a r32 turbo , but dint hold boost well , so fitted a old vr6 12v with forged internals , ad nicely holding 30psi  problem is im breaking cv joints,and rubber top mounts  still its all fun ,, keep up the great work fella ,, :mrgreen:


----------



## ajb100

powernut said:


> hi pal just joined the forium(evern thow i dont have a audi  ) mainly because ur build poped up by searching for adjustable top mounts (still looking for some) :roll: first have to arsome build and great engineering work/skills which youve put i the build , ive a few questions if u dont mind me asking what front hubs are they(mk1 audi tt/as im unsure if there the same as mk4 golf hubs any idea?did u use a mk4 bottom balljoint onto a mk1 wishbones and just wounderd why not use the tt rack ends instead of rosejoints, yet they do look bang on :lol: ,as looks great , plus 5x100 too , and why a 1.8t instead of a r32 ,,good choice either way....  ,
> reason i ask ive fitted a 4motion setup in mine along with a r32 turbo , but dint hold boost well , so fitted a old vr6 12v with forged internals , ad nicely holding 30psi  problem is im breaking cv joints,and rubber top mounts  still its all fun ,, keep up the great work fella ,, :mrgreen:


Hiya, I've been following your build on uk-mkivs

I'm using mk1 tt hubs. I'm using these over mk4 ones because they are longer from the bearing centre to the ball joint, which with the mk1 golf dampers being shorter than mk4 and since they were modified gives a better wishbone angle. There's a couple of other differences between the tt and mk4 hubs in that the track rod end mounts to the bottom of the arm for the tt and the top for the mk4. Also the taper for the ball joint is different between the two

I used mk4 golf ball joints with a spacer to compensate for the taper difference. These took a bit of fettling to get to fit right in the wishbone. Not looking forward to having to replace them

Went for the Rose joints for a couple of reasons. The inner ball joint for the track rod and the track rod end didn't have enough travel in them to mount to the bottom of the steering arm even when the car was on the ground due to the rack being raised. This meant they had to go on top. Could have probably got away with drilling a new taper in the top and fitting a standard rod end, but I wasn't happy with the length of them and they sit up quite high, worrying me about bump steer so the Rose joints let me get as low as I can

Hth


----------



## ajb100

Oh and as for the 1.8t, it was more for the convenience of power, I don't have the patience to go through as many engine builds as you have, plus the cost of all the stuff needed for v6 turbo is too much

With the car eventually being super light weight, I didn't like the idea of the additional weight over the front axle

However I've got a 4mo engine conversion in my mk4 and love the power delivery and noise, and have half another 2.8 sat at my parents that I keep thinking about putting in


----------



## powernut

nice one ,,,ive found a few hubs ie cupra r/audi a3/ golf 4motion hubs as i do run the 4motion cv joints take a bit more hammer on larnching, so soon as i find correct hubs ill give it a try ,,was thinking regards coilovers would mk4 ones just fit in the tt hubs as i assumes tt/4motion were the same hole size and pinch bolt idea,,, oh ps regards the rear haldex ru useing a electronic controller or just a power on/off idea with the pressure valve


----------



## ajb100

Mk4 dampers do fit the hub and the top mounts, but the damper as a whole is too long. About 4inches longer iirc


----------



## powernut

thanks , got some so i should be able to run biger discs too , ps ive only ever bought 4 engines , and just old used parts to get the tuining right  fully forged now , havent had a issiuse since ,,, any updates , looking forward of the rear axle ,mounts etc ,, keep it up ,,,,


----------



## SteviedTT

Any more news on this build yet mate? I'm dieing to see the finished project.


----------



## Charlie

SteviedTT said:


> Any more news on this build yet mate? I'm dieing to see the finished project.


+1, weird as I was thinking this only earlier today 

Charlie


----------



## roddy

and me


----------



## V6RUL

hibernation maybe!!
Steve


----------



## doezel

Any news?


----------



## ajb100

Hi guys, sorry it's been a while! Had issues with people taking my photos so stopped updating all my threads and never really got round to starting again

The build is still going ahead and moving along, a little slower than I'd like due to time and money but when I can something is happening. Next time im on a laptop I'll do an update


----------



## SteviedTT

Glad to hear it mate, this is one of the most interesting builds on the forum.


----------



## ajb100

right, as promised, an update, i dont have pictures of everything ive been up to, but i will try and catch up. ill go through what i have pictures of first.

i wanted to try and start getting the engine to go back in for final fitting and testing, so wanted to get rid of all the extra fluff attached to the engine, things like the air pump, egr etc etc

first up was the combi valve which was filthy:










now i know people sell blanking plates etc for these, but around £20 seemed excessive. i could have made one if i could have been bother but the easiest option was to just cut the pipe off and weld closed the hole left behind:










not the neetest job, but i have no idea what the hell it is made of, i thought it would just be plain aluminium but its not, my guess is its some wierd alloy. aluminium filler rod stuck to it and it melted like aluminium but it made a wierd white powder and was glowing red by the end of it, aluminium just doesnt glow red, ever.

also got rid of the box ontop of the engine, suprisingly, when i cut the pipe, it still had a vacuum in!

next up was to make bungs for the pipes, inlets, outlets etc that werent being used any more. made a bleed nipple in one for the coolant system as it going to be near the top and didnt want any trapped air:










after a scrub up and the loom back on and a new cambelt and water pump (the old water pump was the plastic type and had started to break up), had the engine to go:



















next up was to get the pedal box mounted. to do this, just welded some 25mm box to the floor of the car and used rivnuts to bolt it down. not the most sophisticated but does the job, nice and simple. no pics of the pedal box in though










next started getting the fuel tank mounted. decided to run some aluminium box along the back of the car to bolt it down to. hadnt made the rear floor at this time so this is more a mock up. to keep things easy, inserts were welded into the box so i dont have to get under the car to take it out:



















after them being delayed by a month, finaly had my custom made front dampers ready. these were made to my specs to adapt the audi hubs to the mk1 shell. so things like the bottom of the damper bodys had to be like a TT and the length was the mk1 spec. all with tuneable damping etc. they came from a small company i turned down a job with so was a bit awkward the first time i went there, probably why they took so long but meh.



















to save a bit of money, decided to use a couple of bits off the old coilovers on the mk1, like the spring top caps and the collar between the helper spring and main spring. unfortunately, the damper rod on the new dampers were bigger and the motherboard on the lathe and died and away being repaired so opened them up by hand.










and being crappy budget coilies before, they had some wierd sized springs, not the standard 2.25, so the collars had to be machined. only found this out after i had done the top caps so had to wait for the computer to come back anyway. they were then fitted into the car:



















now the front suspension had been finalised, was time to test it all out! need a set of brake discs to space the wheel properly and had just done a brake change on the bolf so thought id use them as a temporary, mainly because i drag the brakes a bit much!!:










so put it all together




























all looks spot on so far, will know when the back wheels are on properly.

next thing i have pics of is getting the engine mounted up properly. to start with, 3mm plate was welded onto the chassis leg. this will be finished off properly when the engine is out. to this a mk4 engine mount was bolted and bolted down to the gearbox mount:










this left the engine at a bit of an angle which was expected. to level the engine out again, i needed to make a spacer to go in there to drop the height. this started off as a block of aluminium:










was then skimmed to size:










then programmed and machined:










which finished off with this:










this block was then bolted down to the gearbox mount. inserts were then made to go in the round holes with a helicoiled m12 thread in. these were welded in so praying the bolts never come loose at the bottom. were filled with thread lock and the inserts press on the heads so shouldnt do. the only paint i had left was mars red so was painted up and fitted in:










to finish the pictures, a quick shot of the engine with the intercooler hooked up:










in terms of things that have been happening that i dont have pics of, ive modified the top rear trailing arms on each side to make them adjustable so i can adjust the camber.

the rear trailing arms are being mounted so the rear is all in place now

got some new shiney things for the engine, including new fuel rail, fpr

when the engine is next out, i have a quaife quick rack to fit to reduce the lock to lock on the steering.

the back half of the rear floor is very nearly ready

the potentiometer for the throttle is mounted

the engine wiring loom has been trimmed down, still need to do the in car loom

started on fitting the dash in

designing a rear difuser

thats all i can think of atm, will try and keep you better updated in the future. the next step i want to do soon is start the engine again.


----------



## V6RUL

Good to see ya back on board and getting some decent effort in.
Keep up the good work..as said one of the more interesting threads on here.
Steve


----------



## roddy

good to see you back,,,the car is begining to come together,,


----------



## Charlie

Nice update mate, do keep them coming 

Charlie


----------



## ajb100

most people would have been scared off with the look i get from the missus everytime we come home and theres a little card from the posty saying ive missed a delivery!

did a few bits and pieces today and got a few more photos of a couple of things going on. main thing today was to get the fuel rail together and on.

milled down the mounting feet to get mount the rail right and look good:










which gave me:










mounted the feet on and put the injectors in. i think at some point in the future ill have to get new injector seals but will check when the engine is running.










then put my fuel pressure regulator together



















then put the rail on the engine:










plugged it all back in, havnt cut the tails off the zip ties in this pic:










mounted the regulator on the inner wing. might take the gauge off the regulator and fit it directly to the fuel rail to get a more accurate reading but cant see it making any difference, look good though!










some pics of the bits i mentioned in the last post.
MAP sensor housing made, the pipe in the left is the joiner to the throttle body so got it as close as possible:










making the boxes for the trailing arms to mount to. its one hell of an uncomfortable job as theres no room under the car with molten metal going all over the place! most of this will be covered by the side skirts so wont see it unless your on your knees










and half of the two part rear floor


----------



## Hark

Crazy build. Like the update. 

Cheers


----------



## ajb100

another update, decided to get the prop shaft and driveshafts shortened, prop shaft first:










chunk cut out:










insert roughly welded in and machined back:










two bits were then put back together and welded. was a similar story for the driveshafts. all got a coat of paint before re-assembly:










also carried on with the fuel set up, after trying to figure out how to fit it all in the car, was like playing tetris










got the fuel pressure reg and fuel rail plumbed in:










some nice little hose seperators to run the pipes to the bulkhead










they will be going through were the steering colum would go through if the car was a lefty. need to sort some cash for the the through bulkhead fittings and the hose fittings im short of, need another 6 at least  not cheap this stuff










weleded some mounting points onto the fuel tank for a fuel pump and the swirl pot, made the hoses up that need to be run between them:



















also tried to get the downpipe to fit quickly today, nearly fits but will need some chopping and changing


----------



## Charlie

Wow, you are really motoring along now 

How long before you have her on the road?

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Top work and nice to see some shinny and freshly painted items.
Steve


----------



## Daz8n

Just sat and read this whole thread... amazing work!! I like the "then I made myself a..." bits rather than "i bought a..."

Any closer to being on the road/track?

Daz


----------



## jamietd

Awesome thread!!


----------



## ajb100

The car is very close to being started again soon, due to a mix up with fittings the fuel system wont be finished until the end of the week, I've got the downpipe done and working on the rest of the exhaust, just wish I had a ramp for that! After that is just a case of get the hose for the oil cooler, refit the rad, hose clips for intercooler and I'll rig the wiring up temporarily to get it started! Will do a propper update when im on the lap top

Thanks daz, does make me think though if I ever sell it, itl be q bugger to maintain


----------



## ajb100

have got most of the exhaust done, decided to leave the rest until later. out of the turbo, would have liked to use a less restrictive part but seemed the best option considering space. to start with, i cut the Y piece off and made some flanges for it:



















then got some 2.5 inch pipe for the front section










it then steps up to 3inch for the silencer, thought i had more pictures of the exhaust but turns out i dont.

then got on to get the rear suspension mounted. some 3mm plate was welded to the inner wing and a bracket made from 3mm plate was made to support the outside:










the car is now able to sit on all 4 wheels again properly for the first time in ages!!

next up was to make the the cover for the fuel system to prevent fuel spills and vapours getting into the car

started off with some aluminium sheet:










edges were all folded and lined with fire resistant foam










rivnuts were inserted on the end pieces and the sides nut and bolted together. you can kind of see the ridges i put in the sheets to give them more rigidity so they dont vibrate as much and make an annoying noise










i got a bit fussy making the fuel filter mount, didnt want to see the big bit of the jubilee clip and wanted the filter to be seated snug. started off with some 40mm box section and some tube. cut a length of tube and had to squash it a bit to open it open to match the diameter of the filter.

then cut a slot out of the top of the box section and welded the tube in. using a hacksaw i made a little slot down the side and slid the jubilee clip down it and then welded it back up. drilled a hole in the side of the box section to get to the screw and done. the hole will be pointing forward so you wont see it and looks pretty good imo










then did all the plumbing in the tank area










just got to make a bracket for the lift pump and its all done

to mount the silencer were the fuel tank had to be, needed to make a mount. seeing as the silencer is huge and has to suppot the weight of the exhaust from the engine, had to make it pretty hench










wanting to get the interior finished soon so i can get it painted so finaly got round to starting to make the cover for the prop tunnel.

using one of morrisons finest bed sheets, it was hot glued to the steel frame work










this has been covered in resin to make it solid and should be dry tomorow. this will then be used as a mold to make a carbon fibre cover.


----------



## ajb100

got the 2nd half of the rear floor made:










also fitted a quafe quick rack so spent the day cleaning all the bits and pieces up, was very grimey inside, but i guess thats just it being nearly 30 years old

first thing was to strip it to bits










comparison between the standard and new one

standard:










quafe










was all greesed up with fresh greese and put back together

ive also cleaned the engine bay and painted it satin black. the bulkhead needs to be insulated so nearly got there with that


----------



## pablos

Great thread. Impressive stuff!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## gcp

Good to see progress, keep it up


----------



## dzTT

Nice to see this thing getting on, hard work is getting there


----------



## ajb100

cheers guys, brake lines are next


----------



## V6RUL

Keep pushing mate.
Steve


----------



## ajb100

been very busy recently so not really done anything. doesnt stop me buying things though unfortunately, feel like a kid at christmas today


----------



## ajb100

changed the bolts for studs to get some extra strength










had to modify the springs and collars to get some helper springs to fit of a set of coilovers as for some reason it was a random size. also painted up the top hats










also had to make some spacers to replace where the rear arb drop links used to attach. think im going to see how it drives before i make a decision on making a rear arb for it










also made the spacers to fit the TT hubs to got ball joints










ive been paranoid since making the exhaust about how close it runs to the steering rack and one of the rubber boots so made a heat shield for the rack










resting in place










fixed in


----------



## ajb100

started on the initial pass on the tunnel/shifter mount. started with fibreglass as im a bit skint for carbon fibre. might end up wrapping it in carbon for the last skin though










had a job later on which removed the wishbones. i bought a front arb set up a while ago but figured id wait and see how the car handles before i fit it and if a standard one will fit with all the new bits. id shot blasted the rear wishbone mounts but never got round to painting them so figured id fit them now incase i need them in the future.

bare arb mount










compared to a non arb










got some paint on the go










in the spirit of getting the engine bay finished, id made a carbon sheet a while ago to cover the hole for the heater matrix










riv nuts in the original mounting points










same fire resitant foam from the fuel tank to stop any gasses coming in










and all fitted










got some polybushes to. ones for the steering rack










and some for the front wishbones










thought mk4 bushes were a pain, were nothing compared trying to get the standard bushes out










ordered up some goodridge brake lines to make life a bit easier. will be making my own from here on.










also when browsing the forums, find a forge joiner pipe for the crank and cam breather that solved the problem perfectly, even if i have already made a T piece


----------



## V6RUL

Nice update.
Paint the wishbones now as you will be cursing later.
Steve


----------



## ajb100

its a dodgy iphone pic, they have been hammerited a few pages ago


----------



## doezel

Hi!

any updates?


----------



## doezel

Stil wondering how the MK1 golf quattro is going along....


----------



## Smeds

doezel said:


> Stil wondering how the MK1 golf quattro is going along....


What he said!


----------



## SteviedTT

Smeds said:


> doezel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stil wondering how the MK1 golf quattro is going along....
> 
> 
> 
> What he said!
Click to expand...

What they said  I was enjoying this build.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Yes gone very quiet of late was he not moving :?:


----------



## ajb100

After 8 months of not having any time to work on the car, I've finally made time to get some bits done! Sorry for the delay!

Aim is to get the engine back in for good before I have to stop again. First thing was to get all the heat protection done, with the 4wd, the engine is rocked quite far back and is already mounted further back than normal meaning I wanted as much protection as possible from the turbo and manifold. Also got the front brake pipes in while there was easy access










Oil temps are always a concern aswell so cheered and just sealed the cooler with aluminium tape










Cut some holes in the front bumper to allow air flow to the two lower openings, one for the cooler and the other for the rad










Because of the design of the front bumper, I wanted to make sure all the air from those holes went through the cooler. Im going to make ducting that sits between the bumper and front panel to guide the air in. I've made the form, should have the duct done next week


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good to see you are back at it


----------



## doezel

It's a bit too quiet here!!!


----------



## caney

doezel said:


> It's a bit too quiet here!!!


These things take time :lol:


----------



## doezel

Still....


----------



## roddy

i was loving his posts  .......... :?


----------



## [email protected]

Good day from down here in OZ,

I am soon to build an S3 setup into a Mk1 Golf but I am going to try and do a gas setup...

I love what you have done so far, inspires me even more to get started en push as much time into mine as possible to get it done...

Question for you, what power output are you looking at reaching? Because I am hoping to run around 300bhp on gas once I am done.

Cheers.

PS: Will keep an eye on this. And would you mind if I use some of your ideas?

Only The Good Die Young 45


----------



## Littlejohn

Amazing project can't wait to see it finished 8)


----------



## Smeds

Is the project still going?


----------



## mwad

Smeds said:


> Is the project still going?


I wondered the same


----------



## carey

I hope this project is still going, I am just starting a MK1 VW Caddy with TT running gear conversion, this thread is brilliant for info


----------



## doezel

After viewing all episodes of Project Binky I thougt: what about the Quattro Audi powered MK1 Golf.....


----------



## roddy

shame it has all gone cold.. :?


----------



## GaryG

ajb100's last post was on 23 Aug 2012, 19:10


ajb100 said:


> After 8 months of not having any time to work on the car, I've finally made time to get some bits done! Sorry for the delay!
> 
> Aim is to get the engine back in for good before I have to stop again. First thing was to get all the heat protection done, with the 4wd, the engine is rocked quite far back and is already mounted further back than normal meaning I wanted as much protection as possible from the turbo and manifold. Also got the front brake pipes in while there was easy access
> 
> Oil temps are always a concern aswell so cheered and just sealed the cooler with aluminium tape
> 
> Cut some holes in the front bumper to allow air flow to the two lower openings, one for the cooler and the other for the rad
> 
> Because of the design of the front bumper, I wanted to make sure all the air from those holes went through the cooler. Im going to make ducting that sits between the bumper and front panel to guide the air in. I've made the form, should have the duct done next week.


*But... *

http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/18435-ajb100s ... ct/page-10

Posted 11 May 2015 - 06:15 AM


> To stop this getting turned into a for sale thread, please pm me any questions etc. and do not post here.
> 
> Everything from this project is now for sale.
> 
> Rather sell it as a whole with everything mk1 I own (related to this or not, I have tubs or random mk1 clips and brackets, fuse boxs etc) but if I don't get an offer soon, then I will split it for parts.
> 
> I'm not after silly money, I'm realistic in it needing more work, but it has to be over £2000 for the lot, it's easily worth that


The guy did well - you can see how such a thing eats onto your time and bank account...


----------



## doezel

Ah damn, too bad!

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## roddy

sorry to read that :?


----------



## Smeds

That's a shame.


----------

